# Italian\Romanian Piatra prefereata



## mikasa_90

Ciao!

Il mio testo:

La mia pietra preferita è il rubino e il diamante.
Sono ambiziosa e voglio il massimo.

Piatra mea prefereata este rubinul si diamantul.
Sunt persoana ambitiosa si vreau [......]


----------



## jazyk

Siccome si tratta di due pietre, penso che:

Pietre mele cele preferate sunt rubinul şi diamantul.

Sia più corretto e logico.

Sunt ambiţioasă/o persoană ambiţioasă şi vreau maximumul. (ma non credo che vreau maximumul sia molto idiomatico, ma non ho per ora un'altra idea).


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Ai dreptate, jazyk. În română în general spunem "piatră preţioasă", nu doar "piatră", dar "pietrele mele preţioase preferate" nu sună chiar aşa de bine. Cred că e bine cum ai spus, cu mici modificări.

_ Pietrele mele preferate sunt...
Pietrele preţioase care-mi plac cel mai mult sunt...
Dintre toate pietrele preţioase, prefer...
__...rubinul şi diamantul._
​Pentru a doua, aş zice _"vreau cât mai mult"_, dar nu prea ştiu ce înseamnă să vrei "maximul/tot". E ceva material/spiritual/amândouă?


----------



## mikasa_90

''I want the best'', I mean success in job and sport.

So I think that it's okay.

Thank


----------

